

Buy laptop - elomarkhaled

I want to buy a new laptop, which I should choose Dell,Hp,sony ...
======
edeion
For Sony : I always regret buying from them pretty soon. Even if the device
looks good on paper, you soon discover that obvious functionalities are
arbitrarily disabled.

For instance, I quite liked the specs of VAIO TZ31 and bought one. But Sony
decided that depite the fact it includes a processor that implements VT I
should not use it. [http://blog.steelooper.com/2009/07/enabling-
virtualization-o...](http://blog.steelooper.com/2009/07/enabling-
virtualization-on-sony-vaio.html) (Resulting in the fact that to this day I
can't use VirtualBox with it.)

And this is to say nothing of the cryptic hardware devices that lack a free
driver (webcam, flash memory...) that made my life very hard when I installed
Debian on it.

FYI, Dell XPS13 Developer edition (natively under Ubuntu) looks good to me...
Caveat : it lacks an ethernet port.

------
maddisc2
Depends what you want it for?

~~~
elomarkhaled
programming (web application and mobile application )and for personal
use(browsing, games..)

